# Dressage yards Hertfordshire



## dollybird123 (21 September 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know of any dressage yards in Hertfordshire, i'm living in hitchin but i can't seem to find any!!


----------



## quirky (21 September 2009)

Try posting in New Lounge 2 .... Latest News is for ummm .... latest news.


----------



## Bens_Mum (21 September 2009)

Try Contessa, Tina Layton's yard. Its a riding school but they do alot of dressage..


----------



## CoachinaCar (21 September 2009)

Dan Sherriff


----------



## BBH (22 September 2009)

This is really for New Lounge or Competition but whispers


keith robertson, wild farm = fantastic


----------



## Divasmum (23 September 2009)

Dan Sherriffs at Bayford is great. There is also space on a dressage orientated yard in Chiswell Green (Nr M1/M25 junct). Please pm me if interested.


----------



## DuckToller (26 September 2009)

How about Martin Greet's yard in Codicote, on the road to Kimpton?  Only 15 mins from Hitchin I would think. 

Lovely school, good turnout, Martin is very friendly chap and competes himself.


----------



## skimobob (6 January 2011)

HI there
There is Contessa in Thundridge close to Hertford.  Do you want lessons or to stable your horse?  For livery there is Dan Sheriff's yard but it's pricey.  I live in Herts and have been going to Oldencraig in Surrey for 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## Herts05 (7 January 2011)

Martin Greet no longer runs the yard near Codicote. 
If you want an indoor school, try The Holt Livery Centre - currently a waiting list though. Lisa Hopkins teaches there among others
About same distance from Hitchin as Codicote Bottom Farm.


----------



## Beans1 (11 January 2011)

Manor Farm Dressage - Stephen Moore's yard - In Marsworth, Herts, fantastic facilities! PM me for a number if you need one!


----------

